# Scioto river rescue



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Saw on news a fisherman had to be rescued around greenlawn. No name given and is said to be recovering in hospital. Anyone from here? Or heard anything?

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

I drove by at lunch and the water wasn't high or anything...strange. Was at R&R before and they hadn't heard of anyone fishing there for a while. I haven't seen any either. A lot of "fishermen" living down there in the woods, wonder if it was one of them.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Mushijobah said:


> A lot of "fishermen" living down there in the woods, wonder if it was one of them.


Yea, there's a whole click of sketchy characters that hangout/live under Greenlawn (East side of the Bridge). I'd bet it was one of them...

http://www.10tv.com/content/stories...d-from-scioto-river-by-police-helicopter.html


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Mushijobah, Is Real part of R&R?


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

hang_loose said:


> Mushijobah, Is Real part of R&R?


Who's Real?


----------



## blynd fishin (Feb 26, 2011)

Wow it must b nice to see a helicopter coming to your rescue...I saw this on the news and had to come here and share my experience in hopes that it might help save somebody else in the future.
...I fell thru chest deep at buckeye a couple weeks ago when it was 6 degrees out. The only person coming to my screams of "help me" was my cousin off in the distance while 5 strangers standing near him just stood there and kept fishing. Got myself out thanks to the picks my uncle gave me years ago...and my cousin got there in time to help me walk back to the truck. 
Don't go alone! It is awesome hauling fish thru the ice but can absolutly turn deadly in a heartbeat. Your body starts losing strength fast. I was in the water over 6 min before I found thick enough ice and was able to get my knee up and over the ice. Barely had the strength to break off the shell of ice that started to form around my clothes to start walking again. Not sure how far I would've made it had my cousin not been there to toss me rope and kinda drag me over toward the more solid stuff where he could help me.
Carefully try to work your way to someone if you hear them yelling "help me." I shouldn't have to say it but after standing in the water watching those 5 other people stand there and do nothing I do. I really don't know if my cousin could've pulled me out the the water by himself if he would've had to...and he's a bmfr. 
So what I would say (and please add to the list if u got something)
1. Ice picks. Wear em around you're neck. They saved my bacon. Saw some at cabelas early season but not sure if they'd still have em in stock.
2. Spud bar. Should go thru thin stuff ahead of u as u walk. (Didn't have)
3. Rope and floatation device
4. Change of dry clothes 
And always bring a friend
And none of it does any good if left in the truck
Good luck and good fishin to all of u


----------



## StumpHawg (May 17, 2011)

Sounds like a lesson learned on safety and never rely on public... Surprised that ice would break few weeks ago being ave 5ft deep and tempts... Glad u made out ok and cousin helped you...


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Wow, I can't believe people would just stand there looking stupid and continue fishing. Crazy. I guess I can believe it with the way this world is going.

Glad to hear you got out alright. I don't actually carry my safety equipment with me all the time. I need to bring a rope and I don't always carry my spud if I've already been on the ice or there are lots of others out. Dang thing is heavy! I need to start being safer.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

blynd fishin,

Could you please relate the story of how you ended up falling through the ice.

Where you near an aerator or something?


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Yet another reason why I sold all of my ice fishing stuff...and have no regrets doing so. I've never felt comfortable on the ice and have only ice fished on ponds or small lakes.

There seemed to be a silly amount of stories of guys going through the ice, this year. The reasons varied, but it didn't make me feel any more safe while being out there...despite my checking the ice thickness as I went.

I'm very comfortable with waiting on open water and fishing from my kayak. 

Bowhunter57


----------



## blynd fishin (Feb 26, 2011)

No aerator. Where we were fishing doesn't freeze quite as fast of the rest of the lake and we know this. We were very cautious on the way out noticing some spots that looked a little sketchy that we went around. We set up on 8 inches of ice so we felt pretty safe. We got to fish for a couple hrs catching em in every hole we cut...meanwhile it had been snowing like crazy. I decided to go back to the truck to get our drinks that we forgot. Went by myself which would've been fine except I didnt go back the exact way we came and I knew was safe....big mistake!...the snow had the entire lake covered and u couldn't see any ice or footprints. I ended up right near the area we had avoided earlier. Complete misjudgement on my part. Knowing that I couldn't see the ice anymore I should've went with spud. Again...the safety tools you bring with you do absolutely no good if you don't use em.
Good fishin to u fellas. This weather today is beautiful! Bring it on!


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I read where they had to pull some kayakers off the Darby yesterday below Grove City...no way I would be on any of the streams right now.


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

I saw the water rescue units launching from Trapper John's on my way home from deer creek. At first I though it was a training exercise but there was way too much going on for that. I saw police and/or medics pretty much spread out anywhere there was a place to pull off the road next to the stream. No way I'd ever attempt that flow right now. It had whole fields flooded and it was moving way too fast to be on safely. Hopefully everyone was alright.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Smallmouth Crazy said:


> I read where they had to pull some kayakers off the Darby yesterday below Grove City...no way I would be on any of the streams right now.


That is absolutely insane. When I checked out the creek early afternoon yesterday it was over its banks and flowing over the fields. You'd have to be a moron of the highest order to take a boat out in that. And I did see the red zodiac being towed back to the firehouse on grove city road...


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

http://www.10tv.com/content/stories/2014/02/22/grove-city-kayakers-rescued-from-darby-creek.html

7 people made a very poor decision...sounds like everyone was OK though.


----------



## freshwater_newb (May 16, 2013)

blynd fishin said:


> ...I fell thru chest deep at buckeye a couple weeks ago when it was 6 degrees out. The only person coming to my screams of "help me" was my cousin off in the distance while 5 strangers standing near him just stood there and kept fishing. Got myself out thanks to the picks my uncle gave me years ago...and my cousin got there in time to help me walk back to the truck.
> Don't go alone! It is awesome hauling fish thru the ice but can absolutly turn deadly in a heartbeat. Your body starts losing strength fast. I was in the water over 6 min before I found thick enough ice and was able to get my knee up and over the ice. Barely had the strength to break off the shell of ice that started to form around my clothes to start walking again. Not sure how far I would've made it had my cousin not been there to toss me rope and kinda drag me over toward the more solid stuff where he could help me.


Scary stuff. Falling through the ice is a big fear of mine.


----------



## Talonman (Sep 12, 2013)

When I was a boy growing up in Traverse City Michigan, me and the neighbor kid would go out on East bay, chop us off a good size iceberg to float on, using the heels of out boots.
We would then get 2 long sticks, and run back on forth on the teetering iceberg, stabbing our sticks into the water to steer.

Not smart....

I would steel one pair of my 3 sisters plastic winter boots, because they had the sharpest/hardest heels to chop ice with.

The extra height of the boots also kept the water out, when the edge of the iceberg would go under. The boots were water tight and went up to my knees. We would give a good shove with our sticks, and run for the other side.

One day while walking out on the ice near the edge, to start working on the 'raft of the day', he fell through the ice and came back underneath where i could see him.
I quickly jumped on my belly, stuck my arm through the hole he made in the ice, grabbed him by the jacket, and pulled him back over to the hole, and back out onto the ice.

He was shaken up pretty bad, and we ran back to his house before he froze up.

We were in 5th grade, and never told our moms.

That was the last day of our Tom Sawyer & Huckleberry Finn floating iceberg adventures.


----------

